# NDS Director Assassinated in Helmand While Returning from a Meeting with Baloch Militant Command.



## Kompromat

According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) in Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.

Photo is attached:

News Report:

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The Markhoor eats another snake!


Good job boys keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mrc

this is beyond ridiculous. 

a country who is currently under foreign occupations is trying to create insurgency in an independent country.
what a joke

by the way this is the solution told in quran for those who make fassad in land. PTM should also be put to sword

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Hassan Guy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IceCold

Next should be taking out RAW directly like that Col who was taken out in Afghanistan during the time of Musharraf. Gloves need to be taken off and Indian assets need to be hunted who ever and where ever they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Trango Towers

has the ISI been let loose? these people are falling like flies. alhumdulillah may all the shayteen be exterminated from our lands

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) for Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.
> 
> Photo is attached:
> 
> View attachment 629017


about time the Afghanistan gets the due attention as well.
it will be great if native Afghan fighters take out the terror camps set inside their country by Indians with the help of Pakistan



Trango Towers said:


> has the ISI been let loose? these people are falling like flies. alhumdulillah may all the shayteen be exterminated from our lands


no man 
not yet

in April alone there's been a surge in terrorist attacks on our outposts and vehicles resulting in about 10 deaths and many injuries inflicted upon our security personal.

I will agree with your comment if the targeted terrorist figure surpasses 30 or 40 including their commanders and leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Enigma SIG

Intelligence Director gets assassinated? Seems like an oxymoron in itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine




----------



## Goenitz

IceCold said:


> like that Col


any thread on it?


----------



## IceCold

Goenitz said:


> any thread on it?


There must be but i dont know if we can dig it. Its a decade old almost if i am not wrong.



Irfan Baloch said:


> no man
> not yet


However there is a pattern developing. Somewhere somebody is doing Pakistan a favor. Enemies of Pakistan were living well and healthy after Musharraf and the worst 10 years of PPP and PMLN we had to bear resulting attacks on our air and naval bases losing prized assets, Sahala check post attacked by NATO, US raid in Abbotabad and countless drone strikes.
Now terrorists are being taken out in Iran, Afghanistan for last year or so. There is complete harmony between Political and Military establishments with PM regularly meeting ISI head and briefed on internal as well as external threats which suggests that those who matter must have been authorized to do whatever needs to be done to safeguard Pakistan's interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

IceCold said:


> There must be but i dont know if we can dig it. Its a decade old almost if i am not wrong.
> 
> 
> However there is a pattern developing. Somewhere somebody is doing Pakistan a favor. Enemies of Pakistan were living well and healthy after Musharraf and the worst 10 years of PPP and PMLN we had to bear resulting attacks on our air and naval bases losing prized assets, Sahala check post attacked by NATO, US raid in Abbotabad and countless drone strikes.
> Now terrorists are being taken out in Iran, Afghanistan for last year or so. There is complete harmony between Political and Military establishments with PM regularly meeting ISI head and briefed on internal as well as external threats which suggests that those who matter must have been authorized to do whatever needs to be done to safeguard Pakistan's interests.


BLA, BLF, TTP, Jandullah and Daesh are common enemies of people of Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.
I quietly thank our local support in Iran and Afghanistan that is helping us in this war. 

despite all the official distrust and trading of complaints and accusations, we are able to take out mutual enemies on either sides of the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

my khaakrob looks better with those glasses on.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Enigma SIG said:


> Intelligence Director gets assassinated? Seems like an oxymoron in itself.


no shit sherlock

the hilarious one was when the Americans raiding a convey of NDS on the roads in Afghanistan when it was secretly transporting its TTP guest Latif Ullah Mehsood. the Americans landed the helicopters in the middle of the road and wrestled Latif Ullah from them and then handed them over to Pakistan.

why Americans did that favor to Pakistan, remains a mystery but it seems it was because of Pakistan help in war on terror.

but just like this incident , that raid on NDS convey was a classic one where NDS was caught with its pants down. (dont mention Abbotabad please lot because that was our collective red face moment)
it was Karzai time and he yelped and shouted so long and so much that he choked on all the food and alcohol he had consumed for the past few days courtesy of Americans. instead of being Ashamed, the Karzai and his NDS command complained to Americans for "betraying" the trust.



Mrc said:


> this is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> a country who is currently under foreign occupations is trying to create insurgency in an independent country.
> what a joke
> 
> by the way this is the solution told in quran for those who make fassad in land. PTM should also be put to sword


PTM is a different subject and I would recommend that its treatment should be in the same medicine. without violence but sweet poison. exposing it and making it irrelevant and letting the Pashtons themselves rejecting it.
it will then rot to its roots and die out. if Pakistani state used violence then it will use ethnic card and gain more strenght.



Horus said:


> According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) for Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.
> 
> Photo is attached:
> 
> View attachment 629017


a young smug faced individual that looks very non serious more like a son or a younger brother of a Mafia boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Mrc said:


> this is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> a country who is currently under foreign occupations is trying to create insurgency in an independent country.
> what a joke
> 
> by the way this is the solution told in quran for those who make fassad in land. PTM should also be put to sword


More good news, Arif Wazir dispatched to hell. ISI is on a roll !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Multiple NDS officers killed in kunar and kandahar is past few days. Will update their info in some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Village life

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> More good news, Arif Wazir dispatched to hell. ISI is on a roll !


isn't that snake alive after eating three bulits?


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

paindobaba said:


> isn't that snake alive after eating three bulits?


The devil succumbed to injuries. The attacks have ramped up quite a bit it seems. First the journo in Sweden now this. Something's fishy but good riddance anyway. I read one comment alleging that Arif Wazir was 'making out' with the wife of the other one while he was in jail, hence the payback. But its all hearsay at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Mrc said:


> this is beyond ridiculous.
> a country who is currently under foreign occupations is trying to create insurgency in an independent country.
> what a joke
> by the way this is the solution told in quran for those who make fassad in land. *PTM should also be put to sword*



one Wazir just got pinned to the ground


----------



## BHarwana

Pro Taliban accounts claimed killing NDS agent name Usman near Ghaziabad Kunar Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

India is trying a lot yet failing to start anything on the Western border of Paksitan. This menace will stop when the financiers of this terrorism - RSS - come to books.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

1) No source provided (while his death is confirmed but no mention of anything related to Baloch anywhere).

2) He was not NDS director for Helmand province but director of one small district in Helmand province (Helmand has 15 districts). His rank was that of just Major. Whereas Director of NDS Helmand province has a rank of Major General.

3) There are no Baloch grps in Helmand province almost all of them are in Kandahar province.


----------



## xyxmt

graphican said:


> India is trying a lot yet failing to start anything on the Western border of Paksitan. This menace will stop when the financiers of this terrorism - RSS - come to books.



why?? why do you want to stop India spend billions in Afghanistan to get minimal assistance to interfere in Baluchistan and achieve almost zero results....Also remember Indian spending that money also comes in to Pakistan...its free forex money. lets consider what have they achieved in Baluchistan, Zilch


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

1 harami down, more to follow


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> 1) No source provided (while his death is confirmed but no mention of anything related to Baloch anywhere).
> 
> 2) He was not NDS director for Helmand province but director of one small district in Helmand province (Helmand has 15 districts). His rank was that of just Major.
> 
> 3) There are no Baloch grps in Helmand province almost all of them are in Kandahar province.








Where is the CREDIBLE proof and evidence that there are no Baloch groups in Helmand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Horus said:


> According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) for Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.
> 
> Photo is attached:
> 
> View attachment 629017



Any Source ?


----------



## R Wing

Goenitz said:


> any thread on it?



In addition to the Col, don't forget that the entire R&AW Terrorist Embassy (Indian mission in Kabul) was brought down and Defense Attache killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Irfan Baloch said:


> a young smug faced individual that looks very non serious more like a son or a younger brother of a Mafia boss.


Their appointments are based on political and tribal reach or afflictions. They aren’t carriers spy master or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Horus said:


> According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) for Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.
> 
> Photo is attached:
> 
> View attachment 629017


He will be replaced in a heart beat by another political or tribal appointing Already waiting for his turn. These people aren’t Highly qualified duty experts nor do they have career experience. They are bunch of thugs, happened to be in uniform. Their existence is nothing more than weed in your backyard. Supply them Booz, hasish along with dollars and they will switch side. Price of Afghan soldiers ranges from $10 to $1000. Depending what you want out of him. I.e food or essentials supplies from bases, guided tour, Access to base armory or Infiltration etc. Afghan bride cost $800 to $2000 for them To pay The Bride’s father. Help them out, they will help you out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

if this guy got killed then am wondering there is surely some thing happened to BLA leader


----------



## Ivan

Never shit where you eat. Such a stab in the back by BLA. I am sure NDS will immediately cut off all its aid and training to the paid assassins.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Intresting developments


----------



## macnurv

ISI should take a page out of Mossads book and start to eliminate national threats, the enemies of Pakistan should live in fear. Its about time these clowns are given the proper treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Foxtrot Alpha these type of things should be carried out against RAW agents in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Horus said:


> According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) in Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.
> 
> Photo is attached:
> 
> View attachment 629017


He was killed by IED blast not by gunmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

There are reports of an ambush involving an IED blast followed by an assault by gunmen. I have seen pictures. 



WebMaster said:


> He was killed by IED blast not by gunmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIPRA

Good. Keep it up.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Horus said:


> According to foreign sources, the Intelligence Director of National Directorate of Security (NDS) in Afghanistan's Helmand province, Mohammad Ismail Azizi was returning home after chairing a high powered meeting with the terrorist leadership of the Joint command of Militant groups operating in Balochistan along with representative of R&AW, when he was ambushed in Nawa district of Helmand by unidentified gunmen. As per reliable reports, he has reportedly been killed along with 6 of his bodyguards. The identity of the assailants couldn't immediately be verified.
> 
> Photo is attached:
> 
> View attachment 629017


Source Please....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Genghis khan1 said:


> He will be replaced in a heart beat by another political or tribal appointing Already waiting for his turn. These people aren’t Highly qualified duty experts nor do they have career experience. They are bunch of thugs, happened to be in uniform. Their existence is nothing more than weed in your backyard. Supply them Booz, hasish along with dollars and they will switch side. Price of Afghan soldiers ranges from $10 to $1000. Depending what you want out of him. I.e food or essentials supplies from bases, guided tour, Access to base armory or Infiltration etc. Afghan bride cost $800 to $2000 for them To pay The Bride’s father. Help them out, they will help you out.


this comment is very true of Gen Dostum

he is even known to switch sides during battle

and this is a comment by his current western employers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meliodas

How many directors are in NDS, seems they have distributed titles like sweets.



Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> 1) No source provided (while his death is confirmed but no mention of anything related to Baloch anywhere).
> 
> 2) He was not NDS director for Helmand province but director of one small district in Helmand province (Helmand has 15 districts). His rank was that of just Major. Whereas Director of NDS Helmand province has a rank of Major General.
> 
> 3) There are no Baloch grps in Helmand province almost all of them are in Kandahar province.


I agree to point 2

https://baztab.news/article/1327655


----------



## Crystal-Clear

khass kamm jahan PAK.


----------



## newb3e

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> 1) No source provided (while his death is confirmed but no mention of anything related to Baloch anywhere).
> 
> 2) He was not NDS director for Helmand province but director of one small district in Helmand province (Helmand has 15 districts). His rank was that of just Major. Whereas Director of NDS Helmand province has a rank of Major General.
> 
> 3) There are no Baloch grps in Helmand province almost all of them are in Kandahar province.


tejas may bitha keh ghomayav karo afg roads are not safe!


----------



## Super Falcon

Pak govt why we r keeping afghani muhajirs when these people are doing these throw these *** hole back


----------



## ARMalik

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> 1) No source provided (while his death is confirmed but no mention of anything related to Baloch anywhere).
> 
> 2) He was not NDS director for Helmand province but director of one small district in Helmand province (Helmand has 15 districts). His rank was that of just Major. Whereas Director of NDS Helmand province has a rank of Major General.
> 
> 3) There are no Baloch grps in Helmand province almost all of them are in Kandahar province.



Obviously, an indian just had to poke his arse here and spill garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Horus said:


> There are reports of an ambush involving an IED blast followed by an assault by gunmen. I have seen pictures.



Post the pics. The aftermath of the enemies of Pakistan is a sight to behold. 

What these turds are upto. Pakistan just oked the use of Gawadar for them to be fed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Good riddance 

@Pashtuni
@H. Dawary
Muslim Bhai chara from Afghanistan.
Supporting terrorism in Balochistan with the help of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Happy

Safriz said:


> Good riddance
> 
> @Pashtuni
> @H. Dawary
> Muslim Bhai chara from Afghanistan.
> Supporting terrorism in Balochistan with the help of India





Safriz said:


> Good riddance
> 
> @Pashtuni
> @H. Dawary
> Muslim Bhai chara from Afghanistan.
> Supporting terrorism in Balochistan with the help of India



I don't live in Afghanistan or Pakistan.
Watch your language. Otherwise Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala might punish you.
You are blocked.


----------



## Safriz

Pashtuni said:


> I don't live in Afghanistan or Pakistan.
> Watch your language. Otherwise Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala might punish you.
> You are blocked.


So you won't condemn Afghan support of terrorism in Pakistan because you are pushtoon and they are pushtoon? Akhpal margaray 

Whichever country you live in, what nationality you have? Pakistani? But siding with Afghanistan?



Taimoor Khan said:


> Post the pics. The aftermath of the enemies of Pakistan is a sight to behold.
> 
> What these turds are upto. Pakistan just oked the use of Gawadar for them to be fed.


It doesn't matter how nice we are to them. They will always think that we are being nice because we are scared of them  and the great Pokhtoon has conquered another port of Pakistan


----------



## ARMalik

Pashtuni said:


> I don't live in Afghanistan or Pakistan.
> Watch your language. Otherwise Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala might punish you.
> You are blocked.



Here we go again, another little Lindian pretending to be something he is not, and spreading malicious propaganda on this Forum. The forum needs a clean-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

ARMalik said:


> Here we go again, another little Lindian pretending to be something he is not, and spreading malicious propaganda on this Forum. The forum needs a clean-up.


Don't think this one is Indian. Just another "Margaray , kiliwaal" boy who's Islam starts with own ethnicity and ends there.
According to them since they are Muslims and Afghan are Muslims, we should be brotherly with them and Afghan have all the rights over Pakistan as they are Muslims.
But none of these rules apply the other way round. The rest of us are nobody to them due to our ethnicity and Afghanistan is for pushtoons only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Mr Happy said:


> You are a fool.
> Blocked.



This is how Lindian cowards run away with their tails in their mouths!


----------



## H. Dawary

Mr Happy said:


> You are a fool.
> Blocked.



Akhpal ehsas dey ma khrapawa... Agha lewanay prayda, ghool ba wakhori akhirat dunya kay.


----------



## Mr Happy

H. Dawary said:


> Akhpal ehsas dey ma khrapawa... Agha lewanay prayda, ghool ba wakhori akhirat dunya kay.



I did not call you a fool. It was someone else. It might have got posted on your page by mistake.


----------



## H. Dawary

Mr Happy said:


> I did not call you a fool. It was someone else.



I know... Perhaps you didn't understand. I said don't ruin your mood, leave him for Allah in the next world and don't waste your time with him.


----------



## Safriz

Mr Happy said:


> I did not call you a fool. It was someone else. It might have got posted on your page by mistake.


How conveniently you changed your name


----------



## Mr Happy

H. Dawary said:


> I know... Perhaps you didn't understand. I said don't ruin your mood, leave him for Allah in the next world and don't waste your time with him.



I understood. Za poheegum.
I thought I posted to you by mistake.
I blocked him. He is a fool.
No worries. Dera mananah.


----------



## PakFactor

BHarwana said:


> Multiple NDS officers killed in kunar and kandahar is past few days. Will update their info in some time.



Tag me when you do bro



Genghis khan1 said:


> He will be replaced in a heart beat by another political or tribal appointing Already waiting for his turn. These people aren’t Highly qualified duty experts nor do they have career experience. They are bunch of thugs, happened to be in uniform. Their existence is nothing more than weed in your backyard. Supply them Booz, hasish along with dollars and they will switch side. Price of Afghan soldiers ranges from $10 to $1000. Depending what you want out of him. I.e food or essentials supplies from bases, guided tour, Access to base armory or Infiltration etc. Afghan bride cost $800 to $2000 for them To pay The Bride’s father. Help them out, they will help you out.



bro check your profile post left a message.


----------



## Safriz

Mr Happy said:


> Dera mananah rora.


@ARMalik
Told you , this one isn't Indian.
Just another pushtoon supremacist boy who connects more with Afghanistan and Afghans on ethnic and linguistic grounds, than the rest of us non pushtoon Pakistani. Plenty of them in Pakistan.
And no they will never condemn Afghanistan or Afghan support of terrorism in Pakistan because Afghans are pushtoons and "Pukhtoon wali" stops them from condemning ethnic brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

PakFactor said:


> Tag me when you do bro





BHarwana said:


> Pro Taliban accounts claimed killing NDS agent name Usman near Ghaziabad Kunar Afghanistan.
> 
> View attachment 629028


----------



## PakFactor

nai yar. I thought the pics would be for his lifeless body


----------



## BHarwana

PakFactor said:


> nai yar. I thought the pics would be for his lifeless body


Sorry bro I don't post such pics it is against forum rules. The other one in kandahar survived the attack but got injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The Markhoor eats another snake!
> 
> *More to go....*



lol! the best caption in a long time.. that should be yh slogan when a terrorist bites the dust... and the song another one bites the dust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Good job...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

PakFactor said:


> Tag me when you do bro
> 
> 
> 
> bro check your profile post left a message.


It’s a public forum. I don’t share any info online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Another dog bite the dust.good riddance


----------



## S Hussain

These NDS people don't represent Pashtuns or any other ethnic group. They wholeheartedly support the murder of any group that opposes them in Afghanistan. The NDS has links with foreign intelligence services such RAW and Mossad and is openly hostile against Pakistan. The Baloch militants are anti Pashtun so helping them doesn't help the Pashtuns in Pakistan.


----------

